# Need help identifying snowblower and engine



## Djellape (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi all,

Just bought my first snowblower and I have a hard time identifying the model and the engine model to find parts for it.

As per what the guy told me it is a 1979 or around that time.

I know it needs new fuel lines, a spark plugs, an inline fuel filter and probably a carburetor.

I cannot find the label for the serial or the model number of the engine but have attached a picture of the one on the transmission case.

Model numbers: 319-965-500
Serial number:220242A or 220212A


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Briggs always stamped the Model, Type and Code of the engine into the sheet metal blower housing. Either above the recoil assembly or along the edge of the housing near the head bolts.

The info tag on the trans housing is the tag for the blower,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know. What is over the number that your holding cloth tape?
Is/was there gas in the tank when you got it?
I searched the number and came up with nothing.


----------



## Djellape (Oct 24, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I don't know. What is over the number that your holding cloth tape?
> Is/was there gas in the tank when you got it?
> I searched the number and came up with nothing.


Over the tape, there is the gas tank.
There was half a tank a few days ago, now it is empty.

Hoses and clamps are in a bad shape and fuel filter is so yellow, lemons are jealous.
Also, it seems to be leaking gas from the carburetor.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I meant.......why the tape?
You say the tank was half full and now is empty?
It all leak out or did you empty it?
Look in the tank with a flashlight and see if there is rust.
I never saw a carb that looks like yours.
I was going to say something about the fuel line, but didn't.
Looks like you have a little work to do.


----------



## Djellape (Oct 24, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I meant.......why the tape?
> You say the tank was half full and now is empty?
> It all leak out or did you empty it?
> Look in the tank with a flashlight and see if there is rust.
> ...


Tape was put there by the old man who had it before me. He said it was leaking gas and put tape to prevent gas from getting in the transmission case.
Gas all leaked out but tank is not punctured. Fuel line is rotten and need to be replaced.
Carb is so messy might have to be rebuilt (or replaced).


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Lol, leaking gas and he put the tape on and ran it while leaking gas? LOL, not too bright?
I thought it was there to save the tag some.
Did the gas leak from the fuel line? Carb? Somewhere else?

Lots of pictures of what happens when some fuel is leaking. 
But it would keep you warm.


----------



## Djellape (Oct 24, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Lol, leaking gas and he put the tape on and ran it while leaking gas? LOL, not too bright?
> I thought it was there to save the tag some.
> Did the gas leak from the fuel line? Carb? Somewhere else?
> 
> ...


I can see leak from the fuel line and some seems to leak from the carb but I haven't been able to identify the source of the leak near it.Might only be the fuel line end at the carburetor.


----------



## Djellape (Oct 24, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> Briggs always stamped the Model, Type and Code of the engine into the sheet metal blower housing. Either above the recoil assembly or along the edge of the housing near the head bolts.
> 
> The info tag on the trans housing is the tag for the blower,
> 
> View attachment 169571


Thanks a lot!

I just found it and was able to find the parts I needed.
I have added a picture of where it is located for mine and how it looks.

Number reads:252412-0136-01 78053011
Model number I found: 252412-0136-_99_ (99 seems to be a placeholder for any number)


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Excellent ! It does help when you know exactly where to look.


----------



## FlexThisMF (12 mo ago)

Good day,
I have the exact same snowblower as you.
I was wondering if you can take a picture of your throttle link and spring set up.
So you have pictures of the side of the carburetor which are great. 

Reasoning I am asking, I want to know If my carb is set up the same as yours. (throttle link and throttle spring.

Thanks


----------



## jfg12345 (10 mo ago)

Hello! Came across this thread after searching for information on my old snow-flite snowblower. In has the exact same engine as in your picture.
I can take additional picture for any future DIY's out there.
Here is the information I was able to gather

Code on top of engine : 252412 0136-02 79061111 (Use code 252412-0136-99 when searching on google)
Briggs Stratton Carburetor Part No. 391992
If it's still the same engine as in '79, I'm impressed.

The axle snapped on mine and there was also a gas leak. Took it out of service for the rest of the winter while I fix those issues.
Will be getting a brand new axle made, new fuel lines and filter. If the leak is still present, I will order a new carb on amazon.
I will update in this thread as I go along. 

Pictures :


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Don’t expect a response. The original poster hasn’t been here for 1.5 years.


----------

